# MLCS Powerlift



## haimloran (Oct 27, 2011)

I am thinking about buying an MLCS Powerlift.
Does anyone have experience with this tool? Any reommendations?
Thanks
Haim Loran


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Haim.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome, Haim. Here is the url to an Eagle Lake Woodworking video showing how John Nixon (the developer of the lift offered on MLCS) used his original lift. John is also a member of RouterForums. Maybe this will answer some of your questions.


----------



## jame21 (Oct 28, 2011)

*Questions of Power Lift*



haimloran said:


> I am thinking about buying an MLCS Powerlift.
> Does anyone have experience with this tool? Any reommendations?
> Thanks
> Haim Loran


I am new to this forum and also intrested in this lift. I want to build my own table and have several solid reviews for the JessEm Master Lift II but not much to read regarding the MCLS Power Lift. I will follow your listing to see if any response.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tom

Well if you want a power lift then the MLCS is the only one I know about if you are going to put out that much for the Jessem why not go to the next step with the MLCS, it has only one down fall that I know about ,it can only take the 2 1/2 HP routers at this time but I'm sure they will have a update coming out for the bigger routers...

I made my own copy of it so I could use the bigger 3 1/2HP router with it but all in all it looks like a neat setup..(MLCS one) it's bit high in price but so is the Jessem. 

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/powerlift.html
===



jame21 said:


> I am new to this forum and also intrested in this lift. I want to build my own table and have several solid reviews for the JessEm Master Lift II but not much to read regarding the MCLS Power Lift. I will follow your listing to see if any response.


----------

